# My experience so far!



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

So i picked up the MC2 at the weekend. It was second hand and already set to grind fine for espresso. I used it as it arrived and the machine almost choked. So i kept adjusting the grind a little coarser each time i used the machine. Eventually i got to the stage where i was getting a nice slow pour. I didnt time it or weigh it but i would estimate i was getting a double shot of espresso, from a basket full (pre tamp) of coffee in around 25 secs.

The problem was that the crema was very dark and the coffee was very bitter. Not to my taste. So i kept adjusting the grind. Im now at a stage where im getting more than a double shot in 25 secs, but the crema is a nice golden brown colour and the coffee is less strong. I mainly drink espressos and this setting seems to be really good for me. Im topping up with hot water so the volume isn't really important. So for the time being i'm loving the set up and drinking way too much coffee!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi paul. Remind us what machine it is paired with. The bitterness could be done to the temperature at which the coffee is veing extracted hence the question. Glad your getting on well though.


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Gaggia classic. Standard with no mods.

Im using Rave Signature Blend beans.

It looks to me like the MC2 retains a fair amount of grounds. Maybe it was something to do with that? How long would it take to flush it through?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I would take a look around the forums/youtube to see if there's any info on how to take it apart enough to clean the burrs and chute etc.

Stale grinds will stick to various parts of the grinder so best to get rid of as much of the stale stuff as poss. You'll be suprised at how nice your coffee can taste!

Also, while you're at it give your machine a thorough cleaning/descale too. I find I have to do a clean at least once a week and a descale every two weeks (I use filtered but remineralised water hence the need to descale so often). The taste of the coffee is the indicator.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Start weighing your input v output and report back.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good progress. Go with Gary's advice


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi paul just to check your using an unpresurised double basket?


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah, unpressurised double. I'll keep an eye on the weights in and out, but am quite happy with the end result at the min. I like the taste and will just keep giving it minor tweaks to see if I can improve it. Milk will be my next challenge! The advice on this forum has been invaluable. Thanks guys


----------

